# Are you using time-based data in your job?



## Alex Tomas (Oct 4, 2018)

What points of time-based data do you work with?

- meter data

- HVAC data

- general equipment

- production data

What are you find to be your biggest hassles in what you're attempting to accomplish?    How do you correlate multiple points of data and with what tools?


----------

